# Changer de NAS Synology



## ludmer67 (20 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

je possède un NAS Synology DS213j depuis 2014 et je remarque que je l'utilise de plus en plus. Initialement acheté pour héberger mes stockages TimeMachine, il est peu à peu devenu un serveur de fichier local, puis un hébergeur de site, puis une sauvegarde de cloud. Je dispose de 4 To en miroir, ce qui est largement suffisamment pour mon usage quotidien.

La sauvegarde est un peu lente (bien qu'étant connectée en Ethernet 1Gbit) et que le site hébergé, plutôt léger, et à usage privé, devient difficile d'accès.

Je me demandais, et vous demanderai donc, si l'achat d'un modèle plus récent et/ou plus puissant aurait un quelconque intérêt. Mon inquiétude est de dépenser 300 euros pour une amélioration quasi invisible... 

Le transfert de disque est apparemment impossible d'un modèle J vers un modèle d'une autre série (Plus, par exemple). Le plus simple pour moi serait de passer d'un modèle à un autre, en installant simplement les disques durs en conservant tous mes précieux réglages... Serait-il possible de mettre d'installer un disque à la fois ? Le premier disque dans le nouveau NAS serait formaté et les données y seraient copiées depuis le second disque dur resté dans l'ancien NAS qu'il ne soit à son tour installé dans le nouveau pour devenir, une fois formaté, le miroir du premier (clair, non ?)...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pomme-z (30 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, quel modèle envisagez-vous d'acquérir ?

Il serait préférable de créer un nouveau volume formaté en BTRFS, qui apporte de nombreux avantages.

Il faudra dans tous les cas s'orienter vers un modèle de la gamme plus.

A titre personnel, je possédais un DS214 classique, et j'ai basculé vers un 918+, en considérant, l'upgradabilité (nombre de disques, mémoire gonflée à 8Go, (dispensable, mais j'ai quelques containers docker qui tournent derrière), port e-Sata, pour une éventuelle extension future), ne souhaitant plus changer ce matériel de sitôt et rester tranquille.

Le cache SSD disponible sur certains modèles n'apportera que peu de bénéfices dans le cadre d'une utilisation personnelle/familiale (même par forcément convaincu, pour un petit site web).

En terme de performances et même si le processeur du 918+ semble très modeste (intel atom), le bon avait été TRES remarquable.
Interface DSM très réactive, débit de transferts doublés voir triplés.
Paquets complémentaires type Plex ou Moments et docker très réactifs.
Le moniteur de ressources n'attends jamais les 100 %.

En ce qui vous concerne (DS213), oui je pense que le gain sera évident et très agréable au quotidien.


----------



## ludmer67 (31 Mars 2021)

Ça y est, je me suis décidé ! Je vais acheter le DS220+ avec deux nouveaux disques Seagate Ironwolf. De ce que j'ai compris, la migration n'est pas possible entre le DS213j et le DS220+, alors je pars sur une solution toute neuve. J'avais envisagé un temps un DS420+, mais je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir 4 copies du même disque de 4 To. Deux me suffisent, car une partie des données est sauvegardée dans un cloud. En plus, par pure parano (toujours justifiée), je pourrais sauvegarder de temps à temps des données sur le DS213j. 

Merci de m'avoir répondu... but there is _one more thing_! Est-il possible de récupérer les fichiers et la configuration exacte d'un Nas à l'autre ? Existe-t-il un risque de confusion si deux clones de NAS se trouvent sur le même réseau ?


----------



## edenpulse (31 Mars 2021)

ludmer67 a dit:


> Ça y est, je me suis décidé ! Je vais acheter le DS220+ avec deux nouveaux disques Seagate Ironwolf. De ce que j'ai compris, la migration n'est pas possible entre le DS213j et le DS220+, alors je pars sur une solution toute neuve. J'avais envisagé un temps un DS420+, mais je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir 4 copies du même disque de 4 To. Deux me suffisent, car une partie des données est sauvegardée dans un cloud. En plus, par pure parano (toujours justifiée), je pourrais sauvegarder de temps à temps des données sur le DS213j.
> 
> Merci de m'avoir répondu... but there is _one more thing_! Est-il possible de récupérer les fichiers et la configuration exacte d'un Nas à l'autre ? Existe-t-il un risque de confusion si deux clones de NAS se trouvent sur le même réseau ?


Tu peux exporter les paramètres d'un NAS à l'autre. Et Synology a même un outil dédié à ça pour transférer d'un NAS à un autre tes données et paramètres.


----------

